# Kubota Skid Loaders



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Looking at a new rubber tire machine.

We are a Caterpillar shop on skid loaders but for some reason, I just can't help but want one of these Kubotas.

Anyone have real world experience with the Kubota SSV75?

Good/ Bad/ Indifferent?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I see how I rate....wattever.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I hear Martin Implement has an extremely knowledgable fellow in the parts department...

Seriously though. Are they still hand/foot only or are they offering joysticks now also?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I see how I rate....wattever.


You're covered.........PB mentioned indifferent.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Looking at a new rubber tire machine.
> 
> We are a Caterpillar shop on skid loaders but for some reason, I just can't help but want one of these Kubotas.
> 
> ...


Isn't there a rule that union shops can only purchase Merican Union made equipment.
I have a buddy that is a Tiner and had a Jap car, he wasn't allowed to park it in the shop yard.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Looking at a new rubber tire machine.
> 
> We are a Caterpillar shop on skid loaders but for some reason, I just can't help but want one of these Kubotas.
> 
> ...


I've got two coming on the 1st for rental I can give you an update if we get some snow.... One will have 10' Arctic and one a 10' Boss.....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Isn't there a rule that union shops can only purchase Merican Union made equipment.
> I have a buddy that is a Tiner and had a Jap car, he wasn't allowed to park it in the shop yard.


The car plants have parking for foreign made vehicles...Which is Funny because half of Ford and GMs cars and Trucks are "Foreign" made


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

BUFF said:


> Isn't there a rule that union shops can only purchase Merican Union made equipment.
> I have a buddy that is a Tiner and had a Jap car, he wasn't allowed to park it in the shop yard.


Are you sure that Kubotas don't qualify?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Walleye Hunter said:


> Are you sure that Kubotas don't qualify?


Nope, just asking a question.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I hear Martin Implement has an extremely knowledgable fellow in the parts department...
> 
> Seriously though. Are they still hand/foot only or are they offering joysticks now also?


They have have pilot ISO machines.

That is the only reason this is on the table.

My options are kinda limited as I am only interested in a true pilot machine, so it leaves me wit only a few big names and Kubota made the cut.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I hear Martin Implement has an extremely knowledgable fellow in the parts department...


And yes... super knowledgeable


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Isn't there a rule that union shops can only purchase Merican Union made equipment.
> I have a buddy that is a Tiner and had a Jap car, he wasn't allowed to park it in the shop yard.


No...

Worked in caterpillar plant many times with a Kubota 008. (fits threw a 36" door) Cat did not make a machine that small at that time.

Higher ups hated it, the guys working in the plant went nuts, cheering and whistling as it tracked threw the plant


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I didn't know any major manufacturer made a true pilot machine anymore. Thought everyone had converted to E/H controls.

I'd have liked to see the Bota in the Kitty plant. Sounds like a decent show.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tak, Cat, and Kubota are the ones that I have looked at.

E/H is just to slow and you can't "feel" the machine talking.

No tracks in my future as we spend way to much time in 3" rock so Tak got ruled out.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Looking at a new rubber tire machine.
> 
> We are a Caterpillar shop on skid loaders but for some reason, I just can't help but want one of these Kubotas.
> 
> ...


Customer of mine was demoing some skids a few weeks ago...called me up to do some trenching on one of his properties with our mini-x and he was gonna backfill/do some grading with his demoed skid(brand new kubota model you mentioned, fully decked out). can't say I have tons of time in them,but I ran the machine for maybe an hr or so moving dirt/grading. It was nice, had good power and a roomy cab....definitely appreciate the benefits to the slide up door like a tak, but just like tak, the cab noise was stupid loud. Depending on the price & intended uses of the machine it would be a good machine I thought..I do feel kubota has a great track record in regards to compact equip motors...but if your asking me, would I consider it from an owner/operator standpoint, or if I knew "I" personally would be spending a lot of time in it, then no, simply because of cab fit & finish/comfort. I would be willing to drop the extra couple G's (if that's what it came down to) on a Cat or Bobcat.

Btw, he went with a bobcat S630..told me he fealt a radius lift machine fit his wants/needs better..?.?..& that he thought the cab was a lot nicer on the Bobcat as well. Didn't ask him about price, but I don't think he's one of those customers that really cared about price very much..nor do I think he really "needed" the machine to begin with other than to get a tax write off. I bet he doesn't put 50hrs on it in the next yr, and of those 50, half will probably be idle hrs sitting & watching us work on his properties with our machines lol.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Not the same model, but we have a SVL-75. As p4b stated, cabs are lacking, very noisy with the door up rattling around. Been in a few, including brand new machines, they all do it.

Visibility is not good out the sides/back and to the corner of the bucket unless you lean forward.

Excellent power, I've tried to stall it, only succeeded once. Will lift way more than rated, very strong hydros. I was told that the aux hydro is lacking in GPM, can't say I agree with that. 

Weld quality is very good, Bobcat can't hold a candle to the boom construction of these. Guards seem to be in all the right places, heavy steel hydro lines as well.

Originally hated the machine, but it was the first joystick we owned and very difficult to adjust, now it is nice not having sore ankles after 8 hrs in the machine. If you are in a lot of mud, there is no comparison to a hand/foot machine for rocking out. 

Would probably buy another, but think I would also keep a Bobcat hand/foot machine as well. They are much simpler to work on vs. the newer Bobcats and Cats, kind of like 90's era of F series machines, simple but functional.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

plow4beer said:


> Depending on the price & intended uses of the machine it would be a good machine I thought..
> 
> or if I knew "I" personally would be spending a lot of time in it, then no, simply because of cab fit & finish/comfort. I would be willing to drop the extra couple G's (if that's what it came down to) on a Cat or Bobcat.


What would the price and intended use point be in your mind?

These are about $48K OTD

We seldom spend all day in a machine, it is typically in and out, move spoils, jump out, lay pipe, grab stone to backfill, etc...

As for how much time "I" personally will spend. I would guess to say I myself only put 50-100 hrs of actual seat time in a skid loader a year.

I think I am just in love with the flip up door. I loved that on my Tak as even if your arms were up a bit, you could still get out.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> I think I am just in love with the flip up door. I loved that on my Tak as even if your arms were up a bit, you could still get out.


I've run a JD 330 with a flip up door, it's only plus is the ability to get oot as you said and you can enter the machine from either side. Other than that I don't like it, when getting in/out it takes away head room and when the door is fully opened it protrudes beyond the room and tags you on the back.
If you wanted to run with oot a door for what ever reason the flip up is a pita to take oof compared to a swing open door.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I hear what you are saying... I guess I will let you know what I think of it when they drop off my new machine on Friday...


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice Philly!!! It will look good with the cute 008... lol... and as you know reliability, resale and power you can't go wrong with orange!! Do let us know how you like it??


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> What would the price and intended use point be in your mind?
> 
> *pretty much what you've stated below would fall into some of the "uses" i was implying. In which it sounds like multiple people running it very intermittently. Creature comforts aren't as important in this case. I'm just a small guy, and outside of snow work, only myself and one other employee do probably 99% of our operating. Like I said before though, not a bad machine, I just didn't like it as much as some others out there.
> *
> ...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hysert said:


> Nice Philly!!! It will look good with the cute 008... lol... and as you know reliability, resale and power you can't go wrong with orange!! Do let us know how you like it??


The 008 will fit in the bucket...


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Isn't there a rule that union shops can only purchase Merican Union made equipment.
> I have a buddy that is a Tiner and had a Jap car, he wasn't allowed to park it in the shop yard.


Cat skids aren't union built either.

The SSVs have been popular here because of their offering for foot controls and real pilots. We have Cats, the Kubota is a bit less refined and while cab is big with a seat that has good travel, it's not as sealed/quiet/plush as a D series Cat. I forget all of that when I grab the sticks though, the feel of pilots takes me back to a time when he machine did what you wanted when you wanted lol. Visibility was a bit poor though and while the rollup door always sounds great in theory, it's noisy and aggravating if you need to open and close it often(which we do). For landscapers I think it's awesome, open to talk with ground crews, close to do dirty work.

Originally they were priced much higher than Cats locally, but at this point Kubota is a close second on my list, far above others.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

durallymax said:


> Cat skids aren't union built either.
> 
> The SSVs have been popular here because of their offering for foot controls and real pilots. We have Cats, the Kubota is a bit less refined and while cab is big with a seat that has good travel, it's not as sealed/quiet/plush as a D series Cat. I forget all of that when I grab the sticks though, the feel of pilots takes me back to a time when he machine did what you wanted when you wanted lol. Visibility was a bit poor though and while the rollup door always sounds great in theory, it's noisy and aggravating if you need to open and close it often(which we do). For landscapers I think it's awesome, open to talk with ground crews, close to do dirty work.
> 
> Originally they were priced much higher than Cats locally, but at this point Kubota is a close second on my list, far above others.


What plant are the skid loaders built at that is not union any longer?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

It is about exactly how you guys have described it would be...


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> What plant are the skid loaders built at that is not union any longer?


Sanford, NC


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

So Purdy!!!


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> What plant are the skid loaders built at that is not union any longer?


I'm curious about this as well, because all the cat plants around me are still Union


----------



## GSS (Dec 20, 2013)

anybody have any long term opinion of the ssv 75 I am thinkinof buying one but would like some input thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

GSS said:


> anybody have any long term opinion of the ssv 75 I am thinkinof buying one but would like some input thanks


I have had one for about a year... not really long term, but I am not sure that anyone can give really "long term" as they only came to the scene in 2015 I believe?


----------



## GSS (Dec 20, 2013)

yup fairly new around here This would be first in my town Whatdo you think of yours


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

We tested the 65 and 75 I believe when they first came out. Pretty sure the 65 they gave us had no hydro fluid or severe hydro problems. Then we requested a 75 to try and it was “nice” but would shut down randomly under load.. Must have been some glitches on the first production. I imagine they are fixed now. We own around 20-25 Kubota or Kubota powered machines so we really wanted this to work out in blaze orange..


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

GSS said:


> anybody have any long term opinion of the ssv 75 I am thinkinof buying one but would like some input thanks


I rented two 75's last Fall and bought them this Spring. They were flawless all Winter and started everytime... More then I can say for my Bobcat. Like stated above not a Cadillac cab compared to others but have been great machines so far... Good bang for the buck...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I rented two 75's last Fall and bought them this Spring. They were flawless all Winter and started everytime... More then I can say for my Bobcat. Like stated above not a Cadillac cab compared to others but have been great machines so far... Good bang for the buck...


We had heard from a few people that the Deeres do not like to start in the cold. So we picked this up last summer and we really like it and the push up door is nice. No getting stuck inside the cab.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GSS said:


> my town Whatdo


Did Dr Seuss name your town?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did Dr Seuss name your town?


Don't make him frown, don't bring him down...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I rented two 75's last Fall and bought them this Spring. They were flawless all Winter and started everytime... More then I can say for my Bobcat. Like stated above not a Cadillac cab compared to others but have been great machines so far... Good bang for the buck...


Bobcat a Doosan engine?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Bobcat a Doosan engine?


Yes intern tier 4....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes intern tier 4....


Is it fuel filter issues or something else causing the no starts?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Is it fuel filter issues or something else causing the no starts?


Just needs a little extra juice and have to jump it... Usually when in the single digits or below...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just needs a little extra juice and have to jump it... Usually when in the single digits or below...


That's the exact opposite for us. The Doosans seem to start easier unless they need fuel filters changed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Must be fuel, we haven't had any starting issues with our Doosans.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Must be fuel, we haven't had any starting issues with our Doosans.


It's just something with not enough voltage it seems... Buddies newer Bobcats same thing... Just need a little help... Older ones start right up... Maybe newere machines batteries are junk I have no clue but just happens on really cold morns..


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

GSS said:


> yup fairly new around here This would be first in my town Whatdo you think of yours


Just as John said, the cab is my only complaint also. I find there to be a high pitch "whine" in the cab. Of course radio takes care of it, but I find that if I am going to run for an extended period of time, I put in ear plugs. My other complaint on the cab is that none of the switches are back lit at night...

Roll up door I love. Heat and A/C are great. Radio is great. The truely plumbed controls are fantastically precise. Hydro power is great. Motor is easy to get at filters.

I was a bit unsure about the fuel cell being bolted to the rear door, but I guess I got over it...

Overall a great machine for my needs. My guys go for a smaller machine most of the time as this one is great for bigger jobs, but a bit much for most areas we get into. Buddy bought a few of the 65s for his concrete company and has had great luck with them so far also.


----------



## GSS (Dec 20, 2013)

I did not try it after drk so never noticed switches Ssv 75 hasn t come in yet so only tried a 65 but cab noise seemed livable THANKS


----------

